# Prince Igor



## Last Stop for Me (Aug 18, 2010)

I was disappointed after buying Prince Igor, Allegro vers. 1951; and finding there was only a synopsis of the lilbretto and not the full libretto- in English, or, more importantly, in Russian! Half of my original interest in opera was stimulated by the linguistic aspects of opera; and since studying Russian language is now my main retirement activity, I surely would like to be able to enjoy Prince Igor not only for the musical content, but listening to it in Russian language would make it all the more educational and entertaining. SO, where can I get the Russian language libretto? I bought the 101 Librettos but was stunned to find that the Prince Igor libretto was in English and _Italian!_. I've searched the internet in English and RUssian, but cannot find it anywhere. SO, if anyone could help me, I would be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to TC Prince Igor.

Sorry I can't help you with a Russian libretto but I can sympathise. My favourite composers are Italian & in the past I've bought a box set of an opera I've already got just to get the libretto in English & Italian.

Some links in case you haven't already found these on the net.

Link1

Link2

Link3

Link4

Link5


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

For your information, the Met is planning to do a production of Prince Igor in 2113 to be conducted by Gergiev,with Ildar Abdrazakov as Igor. This is great news. I recommend the 
Gergiev/Philips set if you can find it. It';s the real thing.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

P.S. It comes with the libretto and translation.


----------



## Last Stop for Me (Aug 18, 2010)

Большое спасибо, Превосходный Трубач! Thanks, Superhorn! 
Last Stop


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Make an investment, buy this!*

http://www.amazon.com/Alexander-Bor...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1290836655&sr=1-1

The very best version on DVD, subtitles in many languages.

This opera is awesome!

Borodin composed so little but he rocks!!!!! LOL

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

superhorn said:


> For your information, the Met is planning to do a production of Prince Igor in* 2113* to be conducted by Gergiev,with Ildar Abdrazakov as Igor. This is great news. I recommend the
> Gergiev/Philips set if you can find it. It';s the real thing.


Wow. 2113 and he'll still be around, huh? Gergiev must be a vampire. This explains his looks.:lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Welcome to TC Prince Igor.
> 
> Sorry I can't help you with a Russian libretto but I can sympathise. My favourite composers are Italian & in the past I've bought a box set of an opera I've already got just to get the libretto in English & Italian.
> 
> ...


Here is another one, especially good for those who speak Spanish, since it always shows the libretto in original language side by side with translation into Spanish, pretty complete site:

http://www.kareol.es/autor.htm


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Last Stop for Me said:


> I was disappointed after buying Prince Igor, Allegro vers. 1951; and finding there was only a synopsis of the lilbretto and not the full libretto- in English, or, more importantly, in Russian! Half of my original interest in opera was stimulated by the linguistic aspects of opera; and since studying Russian language is now my main retirement activity, I surely would like to be able to enjoy Prince Igor not only for the musical content, but listening to it in Russian language would make it all the more educational and entertaining. SO, where can I get the Russian language libretto? I bought the 101 Librettos but was stunned to find that the Prince Igor libretto was in English and _Italian!_. I've searched the internet in English and RUssian, but cannot find it anywhere. SO, if anyone could help me, I would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks


I found it in Russian, side by side with translation into Spanish (not English).

http://www.kareol.es/obras/elprincipeigor/texto.htm

I remind you that the Google side bar that you can download to your browser has a translation feature. Sometimes when I can't find a translation, I get the libretto in original language and click on the Google translation, it gives you an approximation (of course, full of mistakes, but still, sometimes it is sufficient in order to follow an opera, when there is nothing better).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*About Gergiev*

Gergiev DVD and CD are BAD!!!!!!!!!!

Martin PItchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Alexander-Bor...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1290836655&sr=1-1
> 
> The very best version on DVD, subtitles in many languages.
> 
> ...


This is the version available from Netflix, in case the original poster lives in the United States.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This is the version available from Netflix, in case the original poster lives in the United States.


it is A-W-F-U-L ! I do have Netflix...but I live in Canada, I have maybe 50% of the choice they have in United States!

Martin


----------

